# [SOLVED] CPU upgrade on HP DC7100



## zimzee (May 25, 2010)

Is it possible to upgrade the cpu on my HP DC7100..... 3gb ram, 
nvidia geforce 210 1gb ....... the current processor is intel p4 HT 2.8ghz lga775 ....... so is it possible to go for dual/quad core processor or what ever will give me a performance increase.... does not have to have super gains just more speed and less lag..... no gaming just full hd 1080p movies and hd streaming.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: CPU upgrade on HP DC7100*

I would say no 
Technical Specifications
Base Unit Contents	
Ultra-Slim Desktop
Small Form Factor	
Convertible Minitower
Coprocessor	Integrated
L2 Cache Architecture/Speed	Full core clock speed
Cache Upgradeable	Not upgradeable – Integrated into Processor
System board with Intel 915 Express Chipset with Integrated graphics	X
Cables	Serial ATA Cable
Quick Setup Poster	X
Product Documentation on CD	X
Operating System CD	X
Restore CD	X
Power Cord	X
Keyboard	X (PS/2)
Mouse	X (PS/2)
Memory Parity	Not Needed for non-ECC
ECC Memory	Not Supported by chipset
Serial Presence Detect Support	Supported
Hard Drive Interfaces Supported	1 Serial ATA interface	2 Serial ATA interfaces	2 Serial ATA interfaces
Hard Drive Controller (PCI) Supported	Serial ATA


----------



## zimzee (May 25, 2010)

*Re: CPU upgrade on HP DC7100*

After reading this -

HP Compaq Business Desktop dc7100 Series - Worldwide QuickSpecs

what about this -

Intel Pentium 4 670 Processor (3.8-GHz, 2 MB L2 cache, 800 MHz FSB)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: CPU upgrade on HP DC7100*

Can you get the bios for the chip to run on that board,see here as it seems I could have spoken to soon HP Communities - dc7100 CPU upgrade - Enterprise Business Community


----------



## zimzee (May 25, 2010)

*Re: CPU upgrade on HP DC7100*

do you reckon i would see much difference between the CPU's as it might be more hassle than its worth lol


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: CPU upgrade on HP DC7100*

I 'am not a fan of doing it on older machines the gains are never that great check how easy or difficult it would be to source the chip and costs then doing the bios update then you have windows and software


----------



## zimzee (May 25, 2010)

*Re: CPU upgrade on HP DC7100*

Is this the right one - 

INTEL Prescott Pentium 4 P4 670 3.8 Ghz SL8PY SL7Z3 2M Cache 800Mhz Hyper Thread 0735858175586 | eBay

I was just being curious really as i hate how the CPU gets maxed out from just doing minor things.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: CPU upgrade on HP DC7100*

Yup that one is right keep in mind xp will be out of the loop next year no more support


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: CPU upgrade on HP DC7100*

No more support for XP but it will still be as usable.


----------



## zimzee (May 25, 2010)

*Re: CPU upgrade on HP DC7100*

Will I really see much of a gain?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: CPU upgrade on HP DC7100*

Check with intels site ARK | Intel® Pentium® 4 Processor 520J supporting HT Technology (1M Cache, 2.80 GHz, 800 MHz FSB)
ARK | Intel® Pentium® 4 Processor 670 supporting HT Technology (2M Cache, 3.80 GHz, 800 MHz FSB)


----------



## zimzee (May 25, 2010)

*Re: CPU upgrade on HP DC7100*

Don't understand all tht lol ... if I was to upgrade would I need? a better CPU cooler and psu?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: CPU upgrade on HP DC7100*



zimzee said:


> Don't understand all tht lol ... if I was to upgrade would I need? a better CPU cooler and psu?


A 'Box" version Intel CPU will come with a heatsink/fan.
A PSU upgrade would not be required.


----------



## zimzee (May 25, 2010)

*Re: CPU upgrade on HP DC7100*

ok cool im going to order it, ill probably be back if i have any trouble installing it :blush: .... thanks for the help!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: CPU upgrade on HP DC7100*

You're welcome, best of luck and we'll be here if any further assistance is required.


----------

